# Problem z odswiezaniem w Plasma

## da_weed

Witam! 

Od momentu jak przeskoczylem na gcc5 zaczely sie dziac dziwne rzeczy. Oczywiscie przebudowalem pakiety za pomoca 

```
revdep-rebuild --library 'libstdc++.so.6' -- --exclude gcc
```

 Uporalem sie z wiekszascia tych "dziwnych" rzeczy ale niestety mam dosc dziwny problem w Plasma. Mianowicie bez problemu laduje sie sddm a takze moge uruchomic twm za pomoca startx ale gdy tylko probuje zaladowac plasma czy to przez sddm czy przez startkde z twm pojawia sie problem z odswiezniem. Wyglada to tak ze widac ze plasma sie zaladowala bo przebijaja sie kontury lounchera ale  okienka nie odswiezaja sie w ogole i w sumie nie moge zrobic nic. Wyglada to tak jakby ekran z logowania sddm zostal tak jak w momencie zalogowania. Dziwne jest to ze yakuake dziala bez problemu. Jakies pomysl co to moze byc? To musii miec cos wspolnego z qt lub tez samym Plasma. Szczerze to nie wiem nawet gdzie zaczac.

----------

## Jacekalex

To na 99% sterownik grafiki wariuje.

Masz Radeona, Openchrome, czy coś podobnego?

Jaka karta i na jakim sterowniku chodzi?

Wynik

```
glxinfo | grep string
```

by się przydał.

----------

